# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  FRIM trip part 2.

## itssg

This trip is mainly to collect some mosses for FRIM herbarium and my own experiment. So, I just offered 2 friends of mine to join. Those who can't go with me. I am very sorry. You guys will take turn and go with me. Since the permit I had valid till end of this year.

15th May 2005. 9am. A nice weather morning. Ming hang and Robby drove and parked at my living place. Then 3 of us went by my car, since my living place very near to FRIM.

The permit was shown to the security guard at the guard house before we enter. The entrance fees was waived. (RM3 per car + 1 person. RM1 per person.)

It is around 2Km from the entrance to the the water fall. There are officer houses, labs, library, primary school, offices and some activity courts like badminton and tennis court in there.

Sunday morning, there are lot of people came for jogging, cycling, jungle tracking, etc. Beside that, there is a company having their family day games over there. We can't wait to stop the car and get our "accessories" ready and running up to the water fall through the staircase.


This is the first tree we were stop and getting some emersed mosses. There are at least 3-4 types of mosses growing on the tree trunk.



Robby was busy to collect some mosses near the root of the tree.

----------


## itssg

What mosses we had on that tree? I don't have any idea. The emersed mosses we saw are only able to find in FRIM so far. Once I have the answer from the professor. I will follow up the thread in there.

Just further up abit. We found another tree with a nice moss growing on the root.

Can you see ming han's big backpack? The bag was full of plastic bags. He is looking for some nice cray fish or shrimps over there.






Closer look. Can you see the small capsul on it?

----------


## itssg

I was forgotten to bring some plastic container. Lucky, robby brought some and I am able to keep the mosses in nice shape. After that, we found any tree growing with other type of moss. And of couse, this is emersed moss.

There are no submersed moss growing nicely where there is high human activity area. So we decided to collect the emersed moss we saw on the tree trunks/roots.

Around 20 meter away from where ming han standing. We found another tree with another type of moss. Due to the tree just growing out from the side of the mountain. Robby have to climb up and has his stunt to snap the picture of this tree. Thanks robby.



Closer look of the moss.

----------


## itssg

I found there are some nicer moss upper the tree trunk. Due to Robby able to keep his stunt for 5 minutes only. This is the only picture we got for the moss.


At this moment, ming han was disappeared in no where. I dare not to shout and just keep looking for him and other mosses. Finally, before i found him. I found another carpet type of moss growing on the tree and rock. It is very soft. Just tear it down slowly...



There are some other type of mosses growing together.


A nice and fern just growing out in between

----------


## itssg

Beside the mosses, I found some mushroom growing...

Soft and very soft mushroom.


growing out from the rock.


A palm size white mushroom.

----------


## itssg

After the emersed mosses, we are entering the higher humidity area. This full with rocks and mosses. Mostly mosses growing very close to the water or misting area. Lot of nice ferns or unknown species found. Due to I am very lack of the knowledge of the other species. I didn't take any. But there are some ferns already inside my plastic bag.

Check out the rock full with mosses.


A snail found by ming han...(He just suddently running out from no where and put the snail on my hand.)


This is where we gonna climb up. Slippery and the water with lot of leeches.

----------


## itssg

Oh...I found my favourite. Singapore Moss - Vesicularia dubyana. No worry. This piece of rock remain untouch.


Some are growing on tree root...


This is where i found the Plagiomnium sp


And here...The rock misting by the water fall all the time.

----------


## itssg

Where i found the Plagiomnium sp, for sure i can see the Thuidium sp growing together.



And of couse there are lot of Pinnatella sp growing a bit further where we found Thuidium sp.

----------


## itssg

Around 2 hours + we spent there. We were not really find something new. I found some Pipthospatha sp growing on this big rock. I was going to jump into the pond and climb up to the rock. Ming han was shouting...(like a small kid) said found some mini moss.


So, i just give up to get the closer look of that unknow species. And run to him to check out the mini moss. Found a limited amount of mini moss on the wood.

----------


## itssg

While we were feeling tired and ming han saw a snake just in front of him. We decided to take another route which is dry and more trees to climb up. Nothing was found while we were on the way up.

After 20 minutes, we saw this is the station where the private company have their quarantine water and lab.


And, we saw a bunch of kids and uncle/aunties was jogging there. I was realised there is a small well built road all the way from the bottom of water fall to here.

There is a free water for anyone who thirsty. Check out Robby, how thirsty he is.

----------


## itssg

We saw there is a route with a small rock built staircase. We decided to follow it....and saw this disappointed scene.
The only way to get close to the water area was blocked. The door was locked.


We saw there is part of the fence was destroyed. So we decided to turn back and come again to explore this place after the fence.

----------


## itssg

We took the same way where we went up. Hope we can found something better... GOD bless us. Ming han found the mini pelia look moss somewhere. (I can't recall where is it. But it is in the middle of water fall.)

That really made us excited and try to collect some of it. Ming Han keep laughing.(I think he gonna be crazy if he found the fissiden.) Here is the picture...


Robby found it again further down...


I am keeping some for the Dr.Saw, the herbarium, KL Loh, TS and myself. KL, it is very small quantity we are able to collect. Not much we can see over there. So, I gonna send you a bit only. Hope you don't mind.

----------


## itssg

For me, it is pelia look. Ming han said it is more like riccia. We can't get any answer before we have the correct from the professor.

Here are the mosses I found and part of it already in plastic bags. I am going to send to FRIM herbarium this week. Hope i can have time to goto pos office...

----------


## FC

Dominic,

Thank you for sharing with us the forest trip. The "Pelia" looking moss was a good find. The best ever I did in Malaysia was in Tioman Island, more than 20 years ago. I had been to Tioman 5 times now but the first time was the best when I visited the water fall. On my way down the fall, I was greeted with a small green snake, looked harmless to me.

Last month, I was in Melbourne, Australia, for business trip. In between the working trip, I managed to visit an interesting forest, see pic (which do not justify its' beauty). It is cooling (at about 20 degree celcius in the day) and very humid, there is always water dripping from tree top.

It was part of the Great Ocean Road trip to the 12 Apostles. Very windy there.

----------


## hwchoy

great pix Dom!

for those in Singapore and want to have some mossy experience, go to the Botanical Gardens Mist House (inside the Orchid Garden, and yes you have to PAY  :Rolling Eyes:  ) there is a bewildering collection of moss an bryophtes in there. make sure you stay long enough for the MIST.  :Smile:

----------


## timebomb

Dom,

Looks like you and your friends had a very fruitful trip to FRIM. If you are sending moss to me, a little would be enough. But my guess is most of the mosses you collected are non-aquatic, particularly those you found growing on the barks of trees. 

Loh K L

----------


## itssg

Hi KL,

The first few mosses was collected from the tree barks. The rest were collected from the side of stream or water fall. Especially the pelia look moss was growing on root of the tree which inside the water.

I paid my blood to get these mosses. A leech sucked my blood and the wound bleeding from the morning till night time.

----------


## itssg

> Dominic,
> 
> Thank you for sharing with us the forest trip. The "Pelia" looking moss was a good find. The best ever I did in Malaysia was in Tioman Island, more than 20 years ago. I had been to Tioman 5 times now but the first time was the best when I visited the water fall. On my way down the fall, I was greeted with a small green snake, looked harmless to me.
> 
> Last month, I was in Melbourne, Australia, for business trip. In between the working trip, I managed to visit an interesting forest, see pic (which do not justify its' beauty). It is cooling (at about 20 degree celcius in the day) and very humid, there is always water dripping from tree top.
> 
> It was part of the Great Ocean Road trip to the 12 Apostles. Very windy there.


Hi Freddy,

Have you got something back from the forest?

----------


## FC

I bet you asked. Yes, I did :P . Mainly mosses. I supposed to pass them to KL (Timebomb) but they landed in my tank. And as "usual", they all die. That's my tank, no mosses live in it  :Crying:  .

----------


## itssg

Aren't those submersed mosses? Perhaps your tank temperature is too high. :P

----------


## Sugarlevi

So in every case no one can't complain about the quality of your pictures this time, they are great. I really need to save up for a ticket to Asia sometime.
And it is a really nice report. It gets me all inspired to show some pictures of the mosses that can be found here in the Netherlands.

----------


## itssg

Hi Lisette,

Some pictures are still blur and can't get it clear. We are not the professional photographer. So, this is the best we can provide. Time is limited to us when we were inside the jungle. Because our target is not get the nice and clear picture. But to get the nice mosses to share with friends in here.  :Very Happy:  

Any mosses you want. I can try my best to send over to you.

Regards,
dom

----------

